# S.A.B.O. Gen II Bow Sight



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

S.A.B.O. Gen II Bow Sight
From: Tactical Archery Systems
(www.)TacticalArcherySystems.com


Recently Frank one of the field staff for GarysBowhunting.com had the privilege to try the new bow sight from Tactical Archery Systems called the, S.A.B.O. Generation 2 Bow Sight. 
The SABO sight was inspired by US military technology for rapid target and aiming point acquisition. It is a Superimposed Ambient Ballistic Optic designed specifically for archery. The superimposed dots are generated by ambient light gathered through fiber optics. No electronics are required which makes it 50-state and Pope & Young legal. 
Frank and I both had our reservations about this sight at first having been use to a fixed pin sight but, figured if the military uses this technology and it was legal to use what the heck Frank would give it a try.
The set up and sighting in of the sight took a little more time than your pin sights and this was probably due to the unfamiliarity with this sight. Now after doing it once the time could be cut in half. The instructions were well directed and made the process less difficult. The main difficulty is that you must stay away from your knowledge of basic pin sight set up at first during the acquisition of the dots process. During this process you are aligning the top dot with the tip of the lens triangle ensuring that the shooter is executing proper form and anchor for unprecedented accuracy. Once you have established the first dot the process is just like a pin sight set up. 
The SABO Generation 2 sight has four dots. I only set two dots for my hunting. The first dot is my 20/30 yard dot. There is only a three inch difference between my twenty and thirty yard shot. The second dot was set for forty yards. If I were planning on longer shots this sight had two more dots to extend my shooting range. After setting it up per the instructions Frank was now ready to begin shooting. Achieving quickly some of the tightest groups he has ever shot due to the anti-torque system built in to help eliminate hand torque. Frank stated that his old sight would often “halo” his target area. The superimposed dots give you more precise aiming area. Ruining two arrows due to a Robin Hood at 30 yards Frank has found a sight he is sticking with.
He utilized the sight outside under all lighting conditions and the dots were easily seen at all times. Please note that the sight is set up to mount a sight light on it. You will need to purchase a third party one and Frank also found that if you can also use a portable light like the hat lights that clip to the bill of your cap for your source of ambient light. Frank also simulated rain and sprayed the lens to see if this would distort or stop the dots from showing up. There was no difference, the dots were just as visible and the shot was just as true.
For more information on this sight and other products visit, http://www.tacticalarcherysystems.com/ 

Testing of the sight was done by Frank Anthonis Field staff for Garysbowhunting.com
Review written by Gary Elliott
Facilitator of (www.)GarysBowhunting.com & (www.)Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Pictures would be nice


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

I am considering this sight. It seems to me that the dots you are seeing are the fiber reflections off of the front sight lens. Thoughts on this ? Your impression of the sight. I'm just a target/3d shooter, no hunting.


----------

